# Pilates vs Yoga for riders



## nikarphar (Apr 1, 2012)

*hi*

I've been doing yoga and so far so good.It is helping.The book yoga for equestrians is really good.You don't have to spend that much time Maybe 20 mins in the morning and 20 mins of pilates in the evening would be goo..[/QUOTE]


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

nikarphar said:


> The book yoga for equestrians is really good.


[/QUOTE]

That's so awesome, I had no idea there was a book about that. I'm gonna have to find it

I've been doing yoga for longer than I've been riding. I only got back into riding almost a year ago. I find yoga is amazing for strengthening your whole body, and you can find poses that target specific areas. For example, I have lower back issues when I ride, so doing certain poses that strengthen and stretch the lower back are really helpful for me. Pilates is also awesome for strengthening and stretching, but I find yoga to be a lot more helpful. It also helps you train your mind to be more calm, relaxed, and alert, I find.


----------

